# Comics...



## Tralan (Sep 24, 2009)

Anyone else here a fan of comic books? 

I am. I have a ton of them. My favorite is the Hulk. I pulled my copy of Planet Hulk (hardcover) from storeage and re-read it the other day. Probably the single best piece of fiction I've read in a very long time. and the visuals were stunning. Greg Pak (author) did things with the Hulk that went beyond "Hulk Smash" and made him a deep, real character. Accompanied by Carlo Paguylan's artwork... my head almost exploded from the awesome.

I've been spending my last few days organizing my comics into binders... Easier said than doen when you have 4,000 of that aren't already in binders (that doesn't even come to half my collection... oy so much bagging :googly: )


----------



## Eeeekim (Aug 14, 2009)

I sold all my comics back in the early 90's. I was out of a job and needed the money. WHAT A STUPID THING THAT WAS TO DO!! I wish I had them now. I could bunch myself in the head. Oh, well. I never read the hulk.... well maybe a crossover or 2.. What other books do you like?


----------



## stars8462 (Sep 28, 2008)

I used to love reading comics. Unfortunately I had to get rid of 99% of my coolection several years ago. I did save all my graphic novels, and around 200 comics - including the complete run of my favorite.....Alpha Flight


----------



## Tralan (Sep 24, 2009)

I love the Hulk, Thor, Moon Knight, Skaar, She Hulk, young Avengers, Runaways for Marvel.

I really don't like DC comics. I know, blasphemous... but I hate clean cut, "Truth, Justice, Blah Blah Blah" heroes. I like 'em down 'n' dirty. Authority, WildCATs, Gen 13, Spawn, Lady Death, Purgatory... I LOVED the "Bad girls" movement in the mid 90's. It had women in power positions who kicked ass first and took names later, yet they showed enough skin to appeal to the masses of lonely teenage boys out there...

Outside of typical super Hero comics, I really enjoyed the Walking Dead. the guy at the comic book shop said that his "wife who hates comics" read it and cried... I wouldn't go that far. Or even remotely close. But it was fun. Battle Chasers was a pretty good read... high adventure and action in a high fantasy setting.

And, of course, Conana and Red Sonja.

If you get the chance, check out Freddy vs. Jason vs. Ash. It's a direct sequal to the movie Freddy vs. Jason. It was originally a movie script that every movie company wouldn't touch with a ten foot pole. But of course comics would love this gem. I think part 2 is due out here shortly (if it isn't out already).


----------



## Kaoru (May 6, 2009)

My hubbie has some classic comics he has kept. They are still in storage somewhere. I prefer japanese or other asian manga myself versus american comics. course thats just me.


----------



## Fiend4Halloween (Aug 28, 2008)

Comic book guy here, collector and artist. Just attended the San Diego Comic Con..a must every year! I too have thousands of books. Love to empty out the boxes and just look over the whole collection, cover art is always amazing, and randomly pick one and start to reread.


----------



## Jack Reaper (May 27, 2006)

I used to love Horror comics and started to collect them....but then, in the early '90's , I decided that the last thing I needed was to collect more stuff.
But the ones I still have might be worth something to a collector someday...


----------



## Tralan (Sep 24, 2009)

I went to SDCC 2 years ago. I wore a long trench coat, average blue jeans, shirt and baseball cap and had about a week of stubble. No one got the "costume" until my friend showed up... she was a cheerleader with a huge cut across her head and blood dripping down. It was grand fun.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

I have boxes and boxes of comic (taking up too much valuable room that could be used for Halloween props). I don't get many comics anymore. I was a big collector of the Hulk for years. I've slowly started selling off some of my books over the last year or so.


----------



## Tralan (Sep 24, 2009)

I have every issue of Hulk from October 1984 to now... As much as I hate Jeph Loeb's Red Hulk storyline (I like the Red Hulk... I just wish Loeb would stop with the "who is he? I'm not telling teehee" crap), I've stuck with Hulk this long, I might as well keep going. This summer's big event is another Hulk event. Hulk played a few minor roles in previous summer events, but never actually starred in any. And now he's starring in his second one. Paint me excited


----------

